# Fatty question



## jlmacc (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I have been thinking on making a fatty for a couple weeks.They look really good from what I have seen here.My question is,do you guys usually just use one pound of sausage?Or is two pounds easier to work with?Also how long do you smoke it for?Thanks


----------



## nickelmore (Sep 13, 2009)

I tried a couple of fatties and came out great using 1 lb.   it seemed to work out to be a good thickness and easy to even out in a zip lock bag. 

The one I liked the best, I took fresh itallian sausage, took them out of the casings, still just one pound and used that.

I like to make a couple of different ones so the fam can test them out.  

It seems they go farther than they look,  I always had a little left when I made two.

Good luck send some pics.


----------



## billbo (Sep 13, 2009)

I would recommend starting out with a one pounder. It will be easier to work with. What kind ya gonna make?


----------



## bassman (Sep 13, 2009)

I use at least two pounds.  There just isn't enough room for all my goodies in one pound.


----------



## jlmacc (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys!I have a pound of fresh Italian that me and my father in law made last week.I am going to start with a one pounder I guess.Not sure about the filling yet....Still thinking...


----------



## rivet (Sep 13, 2009)

Actually, I've found that one-and-a-half pounds is the optimum amount for a 1 Gallon ziploc bag. Using any less meat, it gets too thin and you'll have a much harder time rolling it wothout splitting and then you will be much more prone to a blowout.

With 1.5 lbs evenly rolled out there is enough meat thickness to take care of just about anything you want to stuff that puppy with....plus, if fits "just right" inside that ziploc. Check out this pic- 1.5 lbs sausage and braunschweiger on top-


You can see the thickness of the sausage is good, but not too thick. Seems like that extra half pound of sausage in the ziploc doubles the thickness of the meat, strange as it sounds 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You can see that whole fattie construction here-
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...=german+fattie

I always smoke mine until the bacon on the outside is crispy. It's always a visual thing, but every time I've temp'd it (just to know) it seems to be 160-170 F depending on what's inside. If the bacon outside is crispy then the sausage inside is always done.

This can take anywhere from 2 hours to 4 depending on how hot your smoker is running. For 250 F that should be about 2 to 2.5 hrs.

Good luck on your new addiction and let us know how it comes out. We like q-vue!


----------



## jlmacc (Sep 13, 2009)

OK,I am going to take Rivet's advice and go with 1 1/2 pounds Fresh Italian,instead of 1 pound.I have sauted,sweet onion,red,yellow,green pepper,fresh garlic,mushrooms.I will be filling it with that along with pizza sauce or spagetti sauce,and Mozzerella cheese.Will post some pics soon.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 13, 2009)

After making quite a few fatties I have never used the recommended 1 lb of sausage. I use from 2 to as much as 4 lbs of sausage it all depends on how much filling you want. If your like me I start off small and as I create it gets bigger so just try to figure out your stuffing and then look at how much sausage you'll need. Then wrap it with bacon and into the smoker at about 220-230 and let it go untill the internal temp hits 165 or so and then let it rest and thats when you grab your camera and snap a few Qview.


----------



## jlmacc (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks,for the insight.I just got it wrapped,I know what you mean about,starting out small and then,all of a sudden you have massive filling!I did not use the weave method with the bacon.I just wrapped it around the fatty,due to only having a pound of it and I want to make some ABT's too,getting ready to make them now.Will post Qview after ABT's are done.


----------



## jlmacc (Sep 13, 2009)

I am having trouble downloading pics.It says my files are to big.How can I fix this?


----------



## ellymae (Sep 13, 2009)

create a photobucket account - http://photobucket.com/
Post your pictures there then when you are posting pictures hwew just grab the Direct Link URL from the picture you want, then come back to your post here and clock on the icon that looks like mountains then paste the URL in the box - 

Looking forward to seeing your qview


----------



## jlmacc (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for your help,I am in the middle of downloading pics now.The fatty is still smoking,won't be to much longer


----------



## jlmacc (Sep 13, 2009)

http://i894.photobucket.com/albums/a...mac27/ABTs.jpg
http://i894.photobucket.com/albums/a...27/filling.jpg
http://i894.photobucket.com/albums/a...c27/fatty1.jpg
http://i894.photobucket.com/albums/a...c27/fatty2.jpg


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 13, 2009)

looks good so far.  When posting pictures use the img code and it will load the picture in your post if you want.


----------



## jlmacc (Sep 13, 2009)

Sorry for my ignorance,lol,but what is the img code?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 13, 2009)

when your in photobucket there are 4 options you can use when you highlight the picture. Your using the direct link for now which works find but if you copy the IMG and past in the post it will load the picture in your post. The IMG code looks like this(but will have a ] at the end)


----------



## fire it up (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 13, 2009)

I was looking for that but couldn't find it. Thanks F I U


----------



## jlmacc (Sep 13, 2009)

Got ya!Thanks again will do that next time!


----------



## jlmacc (Sep 13, 2009)

I have to say this was really good!My wife and kids loved it!here are the Qviews.....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 13, 2009)

glad to here you liked it. Looks good.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






also if you want the bacon to be crispy then just cook it a bit higher or leave in a little longer.


----------



## rivet (Sep 13, 2009)

Great lookin' first time fattie! Looks really tasty and juicy....very nice.


----------



## jlmacc (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks,I had it in the smoker for 4 hours,I ranged from 185-200F.I just have a charbroil electric smoker.I got it about 10 years ago and finally broke it back out.My father in law has two very large smokers.I usaully go over there and we smoke up everything from venison to turkeys,bacon,butts,the whole nine yards.My little smoker can't get up in temp to high,I could have left it in there longer but the little monsters were hungry!Thank you all for your help today.Plan on spending more time around here!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 13, 2009)

Maybe you can get one of those large smokers to your house 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Join us in chat sometime its a good time.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 13, 2009)

Man that is a good looking fattie for the first time... the ABTs look great too...


----------



## jlmacc (Sep 14, 2009)

Glad you guys liked the Qviews.I must say I think I am hooked.I am thinking of what kind to make this weekend
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------

